# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Sons and Daughters

## craggers

Hi all

Can fans of the 80s Aussie soap Sons and Daughters sign this petition to try and get the series released please. Thanks. The link is https://www.change.org/p/fremantleme...edium=copylink

----------

Rear window (08-04-2017)

----------

